# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Justice Constitutional Amendment (JCA)

## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*A newer/better version of this amendment can be found here:
http://www.eternalliberty.info/justi...amendment-jca/

Justice Constitutional Amendment (JCA)*

*Recognizing aggressive violence, which is a violation of private property, as the definition of evil, tyranny and injustice; and recognizing private property, and non-aggression against private property, as the definition of good, liberty and justice,

Also, recognizing that Justice and Liberty are meaningless without, and are definable only in the context of, private property, 

And that thus, any violation of Private Property is a violation of both Liberty and Justice;

Therefore, all forms of aggressive violence against private property, including but not limited to, the aggressive violence of public taxation of private property, are immoral and unjust by definition, and are hereby and henceforth abolished, and are strictly forbidden. 

All public regulation of private property is also abolished and strictly forbidden, except one, which is that the property of no individual be violated.*

*The only sources of revenue allowed to the state are public property user fees and voluntary contributions, provided that such fees are a) agreed upon by the majority of the users, b) administered equally among the users, and c) collection of such public property user fees does not violate the property or natural unalienable rights of any individual.*

*Definitions for the purposes of this amendment:*

*Private property* 
*is defined as exclusive ownership of things by an individual, and is the most fundamental type of property from which all other types of property are derived; it is, in turn, derived from, and indeed includes, the self-ownership of the individual. Therefore, private property can be justly controlled only by its owner, and none else. The owner of the property has the right to do whatever he pleases with his own property as long as he does not violate the property of another. The just owner of the property is either the first user of the property, or the recipient of it from the previous owner via voluntary gift, bequest, or sale.*
*
Liberty
is defined as the right to do with one’s own property as the one pleases as long as he does not violate the property of another.

Justice
is defined as non-violation of private property, with the implied right to use equal force to offset or neutralize the aggression of another against one’s property.
*

*Public property* 
*is defined as the property to which all citizens have equal claim of ownership. Therefore, public property can justly be governed by the majority, provided that a) all are treated equally, since all have equal claim of ownership in it, and b) the property of no individual is violated in the process.

State
is defined as public property and its government only. Since one can justly govern only the things one owns, and since the State does not own individuals nor their property, it has exactly zero right to govern private property, nor to force a monopoly on courts or justice enforcement, because such forced monopoly would violate private property rights, the right of contract, and self-defense of individuals, and therefore be unjust and immoral by definition. Therefore, state forced monopoly on justice enforcement is expressly forbidden, and the right of just self-defense of individual, including the right to contract with any third party for such just self-defense, including but not limited to, private courts and private justice enforcement, shall not be abridged. 
*
 
The one and only principle you need to impose on any system to make it just is the Non-aggression principle.
Non-aggression principle is absolute prohibition on all forms of initiation of aggressive violence.
Aggressive violence is defined as violation of private property.
Private property is derived from self-ownership of the individual.


Since it is much easier to pass one Constitutional amendment than seven, this is the main amendment and should be adopted first; the other six  amendments are derived from this one and are designed to amplify it. 
The Fundamental Law Constitutional Amendment
Honest Money Constitutional Amendment
Constitutional Amendment Abolishing Taxation
No Judicial Monopoly Constitutional Amendment (NJM)
Nullification - Constitutional Amendment
Constitutional Amendment: Abolishing Copyrights and Patents

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Changed the second paragraph to read:

"*Therefore, all forms of aggressive violence against private property,  including all forms of public taxation of private property are hereby  abolished and strictly forbidden.*"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Changed the second paragraph into:

"*Therefore, all forms of aggressive violence against private property, including but not limited to, all forms of public taxation of private property are hereby abolished and strictly forbidden.* 

*All public regulation of private property is also abolished and strictly forbidden except one, which is that the property of no individual be violated.*"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Updated the definition of Private property to read, in part:
*
"Private property is defined as exclusive ownership of property by an individual, and is derived from, and indeed includes, the self-ownership of the individual."*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Changed first paragraph to:

"*Recognizing aggressive violence as the definition of evil, tyranny and injustice; and recognizing private property, and non-aggression against private property, as the definition of good, liberty and justice,

Also, recognizing that Justice and Liberty are meaningless without, and are definable only in the context of, private property, 

And that thus, any violation of Private Property is a violation of both Liberty and Justice, by definition;*"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Added two paragraphs to the definitions:

"*Liberty*
*is defined as the right to do with one’s own property as the one pleases as long as he does not violate the property of another.*

*Justice*
*is  defined as non-violation of private property, with the implied right to  use equal force to offset or neutralize the aggression of another  against one’s property.*"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Changed the first sentence of the definition of Private Property thus:

"*Private property* 
*is defined as exclusive ownership of things by an individual, and is  the most fundamental type of property from which all other types of  property are derived; it is derived from, and indeed includes, the  self-ownership of the individual.* "

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Changed fourth paragraph as follows:

"*Therefore, all forms of aggressive violence against private property, including but not limited to, the aggressive violence of public taxation of private property, in all its forms, are immoral and unjust by definition, and are hereby abolished, and strictly forbidden.* "

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Added definition of a just state:

"*State
is defined as public property and its government only. Since one can  justly govern only the things one owns, and since the State does not own  individuals nor their property, it has exactly zero right to govern  private property, no to force a monopoly on courts or justice  enforcement, because such forced monopoly would violate private property  rights, the right of contract, and self-defense of individuals, and  therefore be unjust and immoral by definition. Therefore, state forced  monopoly on justice enforcement is expressly forbidden, and the right of  just self-defense of individual, including the right to contract with  any third party for such just self-defense, including but not limited  to, private courts and private justice enforcement, shall not be  abridged.*"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*It’s Time for Freedom*

                                                                                Tom Woods and Lew Rockwell on Against the State: an  Anarcho-Capitalist Manifesto.
Listen to the podcast

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Justice Constitutional Amendment (JCA)*

** Justice*

 Since Justice is the definition of Good and right, and

Since doing unto others as you would have them do to you is the definition of justice and morality, and

Since non-violation of private property is the direct consequence of this principle,

*THEREFORE*, non-violation of private property, with the implied  right to use equal and opposite force to offset and neutralize such  violation, is the definition of Justice.

*THEREFORE, all violations of Private Property are evil and unjust, and are expressly forbidden.* 
*
* Individual and the Group*

 Furthermore, since the only legitimate authority that public  representative government can have is delegated to it by the individuals  comprising it, and since no one can delegate an authority he does not  have, and

** No Public Taxation of Private Property*

 Since no individual has the right to forcibly confiscate his  neighbor’s property, he cannot delegate such authority to the  government.

*THEREFORE, all public taxation of private property is evil and unjust, and therefore forbidden and abolished. 
*
** Limits to Public Regulation of Private Property*

 Furthermore, since no individual has the right to control his  neighbor’s property without his neighbor’s permission, therefore he  cannot delegate such authority to the government,

*THEREFORE, all public regulation of private property, — except  one, that the property of no one be violated, — is evil and unjust, and  is therefore forbidden and abolished. 
*
** Courts and Justice Enforcement*

 Furthermore, since no individual has the right to deny his neighbor  the right of just self-defense nor has the right to claim the monopoly  on justice enforcement, he cannot delegate such authority to the  government,

*THEREFORE, public government forced monopoly on justice  enforcement is evil and unjust, and is therefore forbidden and  abolished. 
*
 All have the right to enforce justice personally, or to contract with  any third party for such enforcement, as long as such enforcement is  just.

** Proper Role of Government*

 Furthermore, since government is control, and no one has the right to  control that which they do not own, and since the only thing that  public representative government justly owns is public property,

*THEREFORE, public representative government has the right to govern public property only, and nothing else.
*
** Public Property*

 Public property is defined as property to which all citizens of a certain location have equal claim of ownership.

*THEREFORE*, to be just, public property

must be governed by the voice of the majority of the citizens, provided thatall citizens are treated equally with respect to the property, (since they all have equal claim of ownership upon it), and thatthe property of no individual be violated in the process. 
*
* Just Financing of Public Government*

 Since no one has the right to tax what they do not own, such taxation being the definition and the essence of plunder, and

Since the only thing that public representative government can justly own is public property,

*THEREFORE, the only just way to finance public representative  government is via public property user fees and voluntary contributions.*

To be just, such fees must be

explicitly agreed upon by the majority of the citizens,must be administered equally among the citizens, andthe collection of such fees must not violate the property of any individual. 
*
* Private Property*

 Private Property is defined as exclusive ownership of property by an  individual, and is derived from, and includes, the self-ownership of the  individual. Ownership is defined as just control.

*THEREFORE, no one has the right to control an individual’s property against his or her will.* 

Since private property includes, and is derived from, self-ownership  of the individual, it is the very foundation of Liberty, virtue and  Justice, and is the source of all rights, because all of these things  are meaningless without self-ownership of the individual, and therefore  meaningless without private property.

The just owner of a property is either the first user of it, or the  recipient of it from the previous owner via voluntary gift, bequest or  sale.
*
* Liberty*

 Liberty is defined as the right of the individual to do with his  property as he pleases, as long as he does not violate the property of  another.
 Violating Liberty is unjust and evil.
*
THEREFORE, violating Liberty is expressly forbidden.*

That which does not violate justice has a right to exist, and it is unjust to forbid it.
** Violation*

 Violation is defined as control of property against its owner’s will.

[If it is easier, the following amendment can be passed separately.] ** Intellectual Property*

 Since exclusive ownership has meaning only with regards to tangible  property, and results in irreconcilable self-contradictions when applied  to intangible things, such as information and ideas,

*THEREFORE,* Intellectual Property is defined as a tangible copy  of information, and is meaningless as property outside of such tangible  embodiment,

*THEREFORE,* no rational, and non-self-contradictory property  claim can be made on information or ideas in general outside of such  tangible embodiments, for such claims always and inevitably create  self-contradictory tangible property claims, which if enforced, produce  violations of tangible private property, and therefore are evil and  unjust.

*THEREFORE, all patent and copyright laws are unjust and therefore are forbidden and abolished.*

----------

